# Exterior drywall - Connecticut



## paulza (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi guys, brilliant site.
I'm looking to put in a flat ceiling on an existing screened porch (14'x12'). The rafters are 2"x6"x12' 16'oc (attached to the house at one end) resting on a 2x 2"x4" top plate which is supported by 5 4"x4" studs roughly 4' apart. Other than the outer 2 studs, only the center stud is on a footing.(7' between footings)
I'm concerned about adding extra weight but don't want a suspended tile ceiling. I was planning on using metal joists and a drywall type product that is designed to be used in exterior areas where it does not come into direct contact with water, such as walkway ceilings.
Any thoughts re the load or ideas on materials for ceilings?
Thanks .


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I have drywall on my screened porch.. Did the job 6 years ago and its still fine. Just use the paperless mold resistant drywall, a good sealing primer and exterior semi gloss paint (makes it easier to clean)


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of drywall in even "semi-exterior" applications. I can't count the number of carports and even enclosed garages I've re-taped due to the tape falling off (mostly garages that are left opened most of the time). Temperature extremes and humidity take a toll over the years (and yes it may take 10 or 15).
That said, if you DO use drywall, I'd go with Bob's recommendation of paperless. I'd also use fiberglass tape and setting type compound at least for the first coat. You mention "metal joists", which I assume you mean studs to be used as joists?? In order for them to span 12' and be self-supporting, you would need at least 20 gauge, or even 16 gauge. Available only through a drywall supply and they could recommend the gauge. If you use regular 3-5/8" studs like the big boxes carry, you'll need to brace off to your rafters at least every 4'. Then your roof is carrying the extra weight of the drywall. Paperless is considerably heavier than regular drywall. I'd do whatever framing necessary out of wood, just for the cost factor, if it were mine, and I'd use wood for the ceiling material. Just my opinion.......


----------



## paulza (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks bob and bjbatlanta. bjbatlanta, you mentioned using wood as a ceiling rather than drywall. What would you recommend? I've seen very nice ceilings made of what looks like beadboard but don't know what to look for.
Thanks.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

They make a very nice composite beadboard which may be the way to go. Much more expensive than drywall covering. Much nicer too.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with Bob that beadboard would be "top end" if it's in the budget. You could go with just a sanded plywood (exterior of course) and use batten strips over the joints.


----------

